# Where to find Jacks?!?!



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been jackrabbit hunting a few times out in the west desert by Dugway/Rowley area by lone rock. Is there any other better place to hunt Jacks? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

dartangion said:


> I have been jackrabbit hunting a few times out in the west desert by Dugway/Rowley area by lone rock. Is there any other better place to hunt Jacks? You can PM me if you want.


I wish I knew where to find jacks.....everytime I do find 'em....fixed blade or Al Hansen shoots them all......  

Leave's _nothing _for me.....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: For some reason people take me to their "secret" spots and there are no jacks. I think they tell me that so I'll buy them breakfast. I must admit that the chicken was good.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> :lol: :lol: For some reason people take me to their "secret" spots and there are no jacks. I think they tell me that so I'll buy them breakfast. I must admit that the chicken was good.


What ?? No jacks..???!!! You shot 50% of everything we saw !! :shock:

I never did see the one's fixed blade shot...I couldn't see over the shurbbery.. _(O)_


----------



## clam midia (Jul 7, 2008)

As for Jacks, Idiot with a Bow can tell you a good story. Follow this link:
http://idiotwithabow.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -semi.html

Back in February we shot a few while pheasant hunting down near Levan. I don't know where you are located, but if nearby it might be worth the trip. At least read the story, it's pretty hilarious.

Your friend, Clammy


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

Locomotive Springs? north of the Great Salt Lake out past the Golden Spike monument...place to ride and fish also


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*.45*/Al, you guys don't DESERVE to find jacks, because you leave the 'guide' at home. :evil: No, I have NOT forgotten!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> *.45*/Al, you guys don't DESERVE to find jacks, because you leave the 'guide' at home. :evil: No, I have NOT forgotten!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I thought you had to do the dishes or laundry or something !! :shock:

:mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I do NOT do skirt work, WTH? You guys were just scared I would kill more jacks with my bow than you guys with your noise makers, admit it!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I do NOT do skirt work, WTH? You guys were just scared I would kill more jacks with my bow than you guys with your noise makers, admit it!


I do a lot of skirt work around here.....it builds confidence and trust !! 

Not only that, it seems to help aro...........you know what I mean !!! :mrgreen:

After your big game 'chase' and the weather cools, I'll request, from you, a fully guided Rabbit Hunt !! Your pay with appreciation will be a day trip to McDonalds, if Al has enough money !! _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in, just lets make it a dollar towards a McMuffin for every jack I harvest. :mrgreen: No jacks and you get the not so happy meal. :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for all tips guys.........next time have your cat fight somewhere else!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dartangion said:


> Thanks for all tips guys.........next time have your cat fight somewhere else!


Man do you need to LIGHTEN UP if you are going to last around here. :? Cat fight? WTH are you talking about? :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

